# HAPPY 4th OF JULY~~~



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 4, 2008)

WISHING EVERYONE A [SIZE=24pt]_*SAFE AND *_[/SIZE]

[SIZE=24pt]_*HAPPY 4th OF JULY*_[/SIZE]

what are your special plans? We are having our annual 4th of July picnic on the farm at our house again. We have done this every year for the past 5 years. hubby makes about 50 gallons of chicken booyah, then we also make brats, hamburgers, hot dogs, I made German and American potato salad, 3 types of fluffs, a huge pot of baked beans, and 3 salads, plus my frog eye salad




OH!



(no, not really frog eyes...lol) I baked all day today..made brownies, patriotic cup cakes, cheesecakes, rhubarb torte....and almost everyone that comes over brings a dish or dessert as well...we usually have about 40-50 people here. So, we have ALOT of food! In the evening we all go to our cottage, and light off a nice display of fireworks...from our dock, so everything falls into the lake. Besides...cant do that on the farm..it would scare the horses, donkeys, beefers and goats! SO what are your plans? Sure wish you all lived close you would all be welcome! Corinne


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jul 6, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]Corinne, I'm late for your party



It sounded great - and I'm sure everyone had a nice time and enjoyed the wonderful food!!






[/SIZE]

We had a boring 4th. We are in the hayfields now so we stayed home. But I was surprised to view a beautiful fireworks show from our front porch - one of the neighboring towns' display. Didn't think we could see that all that way out here in the sticks!

Happy Belated 4th everyone, and to all our Canadian friends.... Belated Happy Canada Day (hope I did that right!)

p.s. Hey Corinne - what is chicken booyah? did i ask that last year?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 6, 2008)

...lol... Chicken booyah, is kind of like a really thick chicken soup, which is mostly deboned chicken shredded up..it gets cooked up all night long, because its made in a really huge outdoor kettle. Our kettle holds 50 gallons of it.But, I think he only made about 40 gal this year. It must be a WI or maybe a midwest thing, cause it sure seems like there are alot of people who dont have a clue what it is. We have friends up from Colorado, and they never had it before either...now they have a kettle and do "ranch party" with the neighbors, and always make it..seems like no one over there has had it before either. Its really REALLY good. It dont have noodles in it like regular soup would have but it does have potatoes. Have you ever heard of a fish boil? BTY~~ I have a ton of food left over..want to come over for left overs???



Hope everyone had a great 4th.

Corinne


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 7, 2008)

Ooh, sounds like fun! And yum! I'm waiting for some blueberry muffins to get done in the oven (had to pick the blueberries first) so I haven't had breakfast yet!








There's a Southern staple called "Chicken and Pastry" that sounds a bit like your Chicken booyah. It has shredded chicken, and a sort of thick, homemade noodle in what is more like gravy than soup. I'm not sure anyone else in this house would go for it (buncha yankees!!) but I couldn't imagine a "get together" without it.

We had a really ordinary 4th. Hubby and I tackled some of the clutter in the house and yard, played with the kids in the pool, had a cookout. Then we loaded the kids into the car and joined about 60,000 other people squeezing into downtown Wilmington to view the "Battleship Blast" fireworks display. The Wilmington fireworks show has always been a good one, several of the neighboring beach communities will schedule theirs for the day before or after, rather than try to compete with it. A few years ago, the city decided it couldn't afford to do it, since then, it has been funded by private donations, and hasn't suffered one bit. The display is set to patriotic music, which is broadcast on a couple of the local radio stations. Every year, they manage to come up with something new and different. It's a great show, the only problem is the TRAFFIC! There's an all-day street fair, and a shuttle service from a big mall, but most people drive in like we do, and it gets really tough finding a parking place. Then you have to deal with hoards of pedestrians and bumper-to-bumper cars trying to leave. Fortunately, most of the fireworks are in the sky, not the roadways, but I'm sure the local police all go home with major headaches!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, your just going to have to send me the recipe for the southern dish Chicken and Pastry. Then next year I can make that and tell everyone..its from down south.. I have never heard of that, but it sure sounds good. Just one question..do you actually have to make homemade noodles for it? I HATE HATE HATE (got the picture



OH!



) making noodles, but I love to cook, and it sure shows lately OH!






I do make a fruit /whip kind of salad, and that is called Southern Salad/ I could do a Down South party theme next year.



..only problem is when you say down south and live WAYYYYYYYYYY up north in WI like I do..everyone thinks your referring about Milwaukee!!!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm coming to your house next year!!!


----------

